# TEST: Reaktionszeit bei PC- und nicht-PC Spielern



## Actlyc (12. November 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

ich benötige eure Hilfe für ein Projekt, welches ich mir für meine Seminararbeit in der Schule ausgesucht habe.
In diesem Projekt muss ich meine These, dass PC-Spieler eine schneller Reaktionszeit haben als nicht PC-Spieler, beweisen.
Dazu habe ich beschlossen, im PCGH Forum einen Test zur Ermittlung der Reaktionszeit zur Verfügung zu stellen und würde euch bitten, diesen zu absolvieren und mir eure Ergebnisse zu posten. Falls ihr diese nicht öffentlich Angeben wollt, könnt ihr mir diese natürlich auch per privater Nachricht mitteilen. Zusätzlich zu euren Ergebnissen brauche ich noch angaben dazu, ob ihr PC-/Konsolen-Spieler oder nicht-Spieler seit. Auch Angaben zum Spielverhalten wie z.B Häufigkeit oder Spielgenre können für meine Auswertung hilfreich sein. 
Um das große Problem der Fake-Ergebnisse so gut wie möglich zu minimieren, werde ich Ergebnisse die per Screenshot gepostet werden, abhängig von der Anzahl der Testpersonen, mehrfach bewerten. Also wenn ihr Lust auf ein vernünftiges Ergebnis und ein paar Minuten Zeit habt, würde ich mich über ein paar Knipser sehr freuen.

Der Test

Human Benchmark - Reaction Time Test

Der Test ist relativ einfach durchzuführen. Dazu müsst ihr nur auf den "Click to Start" Button klicken und euren Cursor auf das Feld bewegen. Verändert das Feld seine Farbe in grün, müsst ihr so schnell wie möglich auf das Feld klicken. Daraufhin wird euch eure Reaktionszeit angezeigt.

Ihr habt fünf Versuche und kriegt am Ende ein durchschnitt angezeigt.


Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Bemühungen und werde euch natürlich am Ende meiner Auswertungen das Testergebnis mitteilen.


----------



## OutOfMemory (12. November 2015)

Bestes Ergebniss: 228ms. Schlechtestes Ergebnis: 377ms. Ergebnisse lagen alle dazwischen. Primär PC-Spieler. Habe aber auch Konsolen für das ein oder andere Spiel. Genre bevorzuge ich RPG, MMO, Strategie. Also kaum bis gar keine Shooter. Würde mal vermuten das jeder der Shooter ala Battlefield, Counter Strike spielt da wohl wirklich besser abschneidet.

Achja: Ich habe festgestellt das auch die Eingabemethoden das Ergebnis stark verändert. Mit Maus kam ich nicht unter 350ms. Mit Tastatur lag ich eigentlich immer um 228-270ms.

Screenshot: http://abload.de/img/reaktionlyrj3.png

/Edit: 23 Jahre alt, männlich.


----------



## Stueppi (12. November 2015)

Vergesst nicht eure Reaktionzeit der Maus und vom Monitor mit aufzuschreiben 
Edit: 300-400 Pc Spieler, kein bestimmtes Genre, keine Screenshots weil keine Lust.
Edit2: Der neue Test sagt 291 ms
Edit3: Der neuste Test (mit der blauen Box) sagt durchschnittlich 220ms, wieder keine lust auf Screenshot machen und hochladen.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Achja: Ich habe festgestellt das auch die Eingabemethoden das Ergebnis stark verändert. Mit Maus kam ich nicht unter 350ms. Mit Tastatur lag ich eigentlich immer um 228-270ms.


Ist ja behämmert, dass beides geht! 
Mit Tastatur war ich auf jeden Fall schneller, aber nicht jedes Mal deutlich.

@*Actlyc*:
Ich war ziemlich schlecht im Vergleich zu OutOfMemory. Selbst mit Tastatur.
Da kam aus der Enttäuschung heraus direkt die Frage auf, ob du nicht auch z.B. Alter mit einrechnen musst. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

Ich melde mal leichte Zweifel an der Technik dieses Tests an. Gründe:

1.) Wer mit der Maus klickst ist generell ~ 50 ms langsamer als mit der Tastatur. Weil der UNterschied bei jedem Nutzer so zu sein scheint ist die Chance groß dass es einen technischen Grund hat warum das so ist.
2.) Die Messwerte sind allesamt deutlich zu hoch. Die Reaktionszeit von (jungen) guten Spielern bzw. geübten Personen sollte im Bereich von 150-200 ms liegen. Durchschnittliche Menschen irgendwo zwischen 200 und 400 ms.

Ihr könnt ja dafür einen wirklich funktionierenden test verwenden, zum Beispiel den da:
Reaktionszeit Test | egopont

Der hat auch keine Zusatzlatenz bei Mauseingabe.


...achja, ich liege als Hobbyspieler mit 30 Jahren bei 250-260 ms.


----------



## Stueppi (12. November 2015)

Man könnte ja in die Seminararbeit reinschreiben das den Spielern als einzige Gruppe aufgefallen ist das der Test  mit Maus und Tastatur unterschiedliche Werte bringt.


----------



## Actlyc (12. November 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Tipps. Jeder sollte natürlich die legitime Methode wählen, womit er am schnellsten und sichersten ist. 
@Incredible Alk: Diesen Test kenne ich und finde ihn auch wirklich gut, jedoch verleitet er durch die Möglichkeit ständig drauf zu klicken viel zu sehr zum schummeln 

Beeindruckende Werte bis jetzt . Ich 20 jähriger CS:GO Spieler komme auf durchschnittlich 320ms.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja dafür einen wirklich funktionierenden test verwenden, zum Beispiel den da:
> Reaktionszeit Test | egopont


Den fand ich wirklich deutlich besser! Aus irgendeinem Grund konnte ich aber keine Keyboard Taste drücken, um zu stoppen.
Muss ich später am anderen Rechner mal testen.



Actlyc schrieb:


> Diesen Test kenne ich und finde ihn auch wirklich gut, jedoch verleitet er durch die Möglichkeit ständig drauf zu klicken viel zu sehr zum schummeln


Als ob wir hier bescheißen wollen würden...
Man merkt ja wohl selber, ob man es richtig gemacht hat oder nicht.
Wenn ich cheaten wollen würde, würde ich hier einen tollen Screenshot von deinem Test mit 110ms Reaktion posten.
Das würde selbst ich mit MS Paint hinbekommen...


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2015)

Beim Test vom TE komme ich nicht unter 400 ms, im anderen Test 0,248 sec. avg.


----------



## Actlyc (12. November 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community und nochmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Aufgrund der konstruktiven Kritik über den Test habe ich diesen geändert. Hoffe der neue gefällt euch besser. 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen
Actlyc


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. November 2015)

Schnellster Wert: 202 ms
Langsamster Wert: 280 ms
Schnitt: 249 ms




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überwiegend PC-Spieler, früher viel CoD gespielt, in letzter Zeit zock ich hauptsächlich AC Syndicate und Witcher III . Das Bedürfnis nach Shootern lässt nach. Ich seh schon, in 10 Jahren spiel ich Schach und Tetris am PC


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

Der Test ist interessant... die reaktionszeit sind immer noch ~260 aber irgendwie passen die restlichen Ergebnisse zum Berufsbild. >80% VisualMemory und >90% Number Memory... aber nicht mal 50% Verbal Memory. Ich bin zum Ingenieur geboren worden.


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2015)

Actlyc schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH Community und nochmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Aufgrund der konstruktiven Kritik über den Test habe ich diesen geändert. Hoffe der neue gefällt euch besser.


Ebenfalls danke!
Den Test fand ich auf jeden Fall besser.

Hier Gesamtergebnis vom ersten Durchgang:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- PC Spieler
täglich
hauptsächlich Dota 2 (MOBA/ARTS), allerdings auch ab und an Egoshooter

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass man auch mehrere Testergebnisse hochladen kann?
Dann würde ich morgen noch mal ein paar machen.

Edit:
Oh, ich hab diesmal nur den Durchschnittswert. Brauchst du auch wieder das beste und schlechteste Ergebnis aller 5 Klicks?


----------



## OutOfMemory (13. November 2015)

Hab es auch noch mal mit dem neuen Test gemacht. Ebenso beim ersten Versuch noch mein Alter und Geschlecht ergänzt. Auch wenn vermutlich hier alle männlich sein werden ggf. findest du ja noch weibliche Kandidaten und da gibt es ein Unterschied im Ergebnis.


----------



## Sir Demencia (13. November 2015)

Was ich hier so an Ergebnissen lese...
Da bin ich alter Mann ja dann doch gar nicht soooo schlecht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sowas  noch nie gemacht. Das ist das Ergebnis des zweiten Durchlaufs. Schlechteste Zeit war 263.
Alter: 48
Spiele, bei denen es auf Reaktionszeit ankommt so etwa 4 Std. pro Woche (Action, Shooter, Rennspiele)


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Hatte im Schnitt 249ms.
Wobei es auch auf die verwendete Hardware ankommt.
Mit schlechtem Internet und langsamer Grafik, war ich bei 100ms mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardcore Gamer seit der Grundschule...  Muss ich morgen nochmal machen, wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin, dann sollten die Ausreißer weg sein. 

Der andere Test geht nicht richtig... Da hab ich 300-400ms... Das würde ja selbst nen Toast schaffen.

Es gibt auch ein paar Tricks, wie man die Reaktionszeit bewusst nach unten schrauben kann. Menschentuning quasi.  Mal schaun was ich da morgen so hinbekomme.


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2015)

Geht noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Geht noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast du dabei geschlafen?


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2015)

Nein. Mehrmals den Test wiederholt. Das war jedoch mein bestes Ergebnis.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ohne bescheissen ist deine Reaktionszeit garnicht mal so gut.
Achja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seabound schrieb:


> Nein. Mehrmals den Test wiederholt. Das war jedoch mein bestes Ergebnis.


Da würde ich mir Gedanken machen oder dein PC/Internet ist lahm.


----------



## Seabound (13. November 2015)

Ne, ich denk, dass war realistisch. Kumpel hat nach mir am PC den Test gemacht und der kam auf 248 ms.


----------



## Robonator (14. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ne, ich denk, dass war realistisch. Kumpel hat nach mir am PC den Test gemacht und der kam auf 248 ms.


Immernoch knapp 750ms schneller als du  Ne ganze Sekunde brauchen ist aber schon ziemlich krass


----------



## Seabound (14. November 2015)

Naja, ich spiel keine Shooter mehr, da is das ok.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm ohne bescheissen ist deine Reaktionszeit garnicht mal so gut.


Bescheissen?


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bescheissen?


Du hast anscheinend einen anderen Test gemacht als wir.
Das Bild mit Endergebnis ist ein anderes.
Wenn er das nicht meint, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2015)

Bei dem Test den er gemacht hat, kann man leicht bescheissen. 
Du klickst auf Start und klickst dann wie wild auf der Maus rum.
Das geht beim Test vom TE nicht.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2015)

Weil es theoretisch möglich ist, hat er also auf jeden Fall betrogen?
Ok...


----------



## Actlyc (17. November 2015)

Push! Brauche mehr Ergebnisse Leute


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Weil es theoretisch möglich ist, hat er also auf jeden Fall betrogen?
> Ok...


Du denkst also, ein Mensch schafft eine Reaktionszeit von 70ms?


----------



## Zybba (19. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du denkst also, ein Mensch schafft eine Reaktionszeit von 70ms?


Ich hab keine Ahnung, kenne mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## Drayygo (19. November 2015)

Ehrm..Mein bestes Ergebnis wären 51ms:

Das schlechte Average kommt leider durch einen verkackten Start zustande, da habe ich nicht gewusst, dass es NUR mit der Maus geht, und habe auf der Leertaste rumgehämmert, dadurch 2,200 ms 
gehabt (oder so).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich behaupte mal, das dieses Ergebnis ETWAS von der Realität abweicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (19. November 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du denkst also, ein Mensch schafft eine Reaktionszeit von 70ms?



Pro Gamer können sowas permanent abrufen, bei normalen Gamern wie mir sind solche extrem schnellen Ergebnisse mit ein wenig Glück verbunden.

Wie du deine Reaktionszeit künstlich runter bekommst:
Ausgeschlafen sein
15 min vor dem Test eine Flasche Cola auf ex trinken
Vor dem Test 10 Mal die Treppe im Haus rauf und runter volle Pulle, bis der Puls auf Anschlag geht
Browser extrem weit reinzoomen, damit der Test sehr groß ist
Kopf direkt vor dem Monitor halten, damit das Auge mehr oder weniger nur das wechseln der Farbe sieht
Maustaste drücken und mit der linken Hand blockieren. Die Taste richtig auf Spannung geben, damit eine winzige Bewegung der linken Hand reicht um die Taste nach unten schnacken zu lassen.
Muskeln der Arme anspannen.

Nicht zu vergessen einen Monitor mit extrem wenig Input und Panel Lag und eine Maus mit 1000Hz Abtastrate, die an einen USB Port angeschlossen ist, der von der CPU bereitgestellt wird.


....habs grade nochmal gemacht mit den Sachen wie oben beschrieben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer 3 war derbe lucky.  Die anderen sind ganz legal ohne Glück entstanden. Lass das mal einen CS Pro machen, der ist bei 100ms avg. Der andere Test geht bei mir nicht. immer weit über 300ms, was schlichtweg nicht sein kann.


...hier gibt es nen Programm zum Download, wo man auch nicht bescheißen kann. Reaktionstest | Ralf SchÃ¼ler (DL4MW) Die Zeiten da stimmen bei mir mit dem Ampeltest überein. Mindestanzahl der Tests ist 20, von daher ist der avg Wert schon ziemlich genau.


----------



## PhilippW (19. November 2015)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis
m, 15

Bin Pc-Spieler, 
spiele täglich Shooter wie counterstrike
Das letzte Ergebnis hats mir n bisschen versaut, hatte vorher so um die 232 ms :/


----------



## Drayygo (20. November 2015)

Ich fände solche Tests von "echten" Progamer, also den LoL/Dota Spielern mal interessant, ich würde mal behaupten das die was klicken und Mikromanagement + Reaktionszeiten mit die Besten
der e-Sport Szene sein sollten..


----------



## Zybba (21. November 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> ich würde mal behaupten das die was klicken und Mikromanagement + Reaktionszeiten mit die Besten
> der e-Sport Szene sein sollten..


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Ich fände solche Tests von "echten" Progamer, also den LoL/Dota Spielern mal interessant, ich würde mal behaupten das die was klicken und Mikromanagement + Reaktionszeiten mit die Besten
> der e-Sport Szene sein sollten..



Schonmal Reaktionszeit von einem CSGO Spieler gesehen? oder schon einmal was von Osu gehört?
Ich finde das LoL und Dota schon eine gewisse Reaktionszeit fordern aber diese nicht so extrem sein muss.


----------



## Drayygo (21. November 2015)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Schonmal Reaktionszeit von einem CSGO Spieler gesehen? oder schon einmal was von Osu gehört?
> Ich finde das LoL und Dota schon eine gewisse Reaktionszeit fordern aber diese nicht so extrem sein muss.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MZRavHWYcE

Und das ist nur ein Beispiel aus der NA LCS, es gibt einige Koreanische Plays, da ist es noch heftiger..Ich suche mal das Video, aber zu diesem Flash gab es mal eine Analyse, und Wildturtle war 
schneller als ein Blinzeln, und das nicht nur mit einem Klick, sonder mit dem Realisieren des Angriffes (bedenkt, dass er nicht gesehen hat, dass in dem Busch ein Gegner war, und er somit erst reagieren konnte, als Malphites Ult ihn schon fast getroffen hat), dem Verarbeiten und dem dann folgenden ausweichen..also Klick und Tastendruck.. Und OSU wird seit Jahren von professionellen Lol-Spielern gezockt um die Reaktionen zu verbessern.


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MZRavHWYcE
> 
> Und das ist nur ein Beispiel aus der NA LCS, es gibt einige Koreanische Plays, da ist es noch heftiger..Ich suche mal das Video, aber zu diesem Flash gab es mal eine Analyse, und Wildturtle war
> schneller als ein Blinzeln, und das nicht nur mit einem Klick, sonder mit dem Realisieren des Angriffes (bedenkt, dass er nicht gesehen hat, dass in dem Busch ein Gegner war, und er somit erst reagieren konnte, als Malphites Ult ihn schon fast getroffen hat), dem Verarbeiten und dem dann folgenden ausweichen..also Klick und Tastendruck.. Und OSU wird seit Jahren von professionellen Lol-Spielern gezockt um die Reaktionen zu verbessern.



Malphite wurde vorher von den Minions sehr warscheinlich gespottet  daher hätte er auch denken können das Malphite seine Ult hat, denn wieso sonst sollte erst nur Malph vorrushen um zu ingagen?
Ja also wenn Osu verwendet wird um die Reaktionszeit und die Zielgenauigkeit zu verbessern, dann erfordert es bessere Reaktionszeiten 
Und so viele Professionelle LoL spieler in Osu kenne ich garnicht.

Es gibt ein video wo ein Lee Sin einen Nidalee Speer aus dem nichts dodged und das ist wirklich sehr gut aber such einfach nach Csgo Videos


----------



## Drayygo (21. November 2015)

Joar..das ist klar..aber er musste trotzdem aus dem nichts reagieren, nur weil du weißt was passieren KANN, wirst du ja nicht automatisch besser..Du weißt ja auch bei dem human benchmark , das du auf das grüne warten musst. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das die meisten lol-Spieler nicht ihre "Liga-" Namen verwenden, wie Box Box , XWX oder so..Und ich sage ja nicht, das CS Spieler langsam sind..meiner Meinung nach sind sie nur langsamER..aber ich bin schon wie wild am suchen im Internet, nur hat scheinbar noch niemand einen Vergleich aufgestellt..somit müssen wir mit unseren gegensätzlichen Meinungen erstmal klarkommen


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Joar..das ist klar..aber er musste trotzdem aus dem nichts reagieren, nur weil du weißt was passieren KANN, wirst du ja nicht automatisch besser..Du weißt ja auch bei dem human benchmark , das du auf das grüne warten musst. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das die meisten lol-Spieler nicht ihre "Liga-" Namen verwenden, wie Box Box , XWX oder so..Und ich sage ja nicht, das CS Spieler langsam sind..meiner Meinung nach sind sie nur langsamER..aber ich bin schon wie wild am suchen im Internet, nur hat scheinbar noch niemand einen Vergleich aufgestellt..somit müssen wir mit unseren gegensätzlichen Meinungen erstmal klarkommen



Es ist sehr warscheinlich sogar das Malphite mit der ult ingaged, den ein flash q oder e würde nichts bringen.
BoxBox spielt sogar mit seinem ingame namen Flosd aber ist jetzt kein so toller Osu spieler 
Ich habe alle Spiele lang genug gespielt um es für mich selber Beurteilen zu können  möchte dir auch nichts aufzwingen und natürlich würde mich auch mal die Reaktionszeit von Professionellen CSGO, LoL und Osu spielern interesieren


----------



## Drayygo (21. November 2015)

Lol spiele ich atm, cs habe ich mit cz aufgehört, also kenne ich die Spiele an sich auch..osu Spiele ich persönlich nicht, muss ich gestehen..allerdings war das einzige Spiel, in dem ich competitiv wirklich "erfolgreich" war, wow bis MoP( 6gladis, 4 davon "named")..ich hätte vllt osu spielen sollen..xD


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2015)

Man sollte erstmal Reaktion und Reflex unterscheiden.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

Was is "OSU"?


----------



## meik19081999 (21. November 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Was is "OSU"?



Ein Computerspiel, bei welchem man zum Takt verschiedener Lieder Kreise Anklicken muss.

Einfach in Youtube mal "Osu!" suchen dann sollte man was finden, bin leider am Handy.


----------



## Seabound (21. November 2015)

Danke. Kenn ich!


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. November 2015)

Bei mir sinds 295ms mit Maus


----------



## DjangOC (26. November 2015)

Hi, am Laptop in der Schule während des Unterrichts; bestes 258ms, schlechtestes 10673ms - Lehrperson hat böse geguckt^^


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2015)

303 das schnellste 428 das lamgsamste am handy 
232 das schnellste 301 das langsamste am handy.... avg 253 das sieht soch schonmal besser aus 

wie geht das mit der tastatur? egal was ich klicke nix passiert


----------



## Actlyc (27. November 2015)

Am 30. werde ich die Ergebnisse auswerten, also fleißig mitmachen und danke!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. November 2015)

Ich bin kein richtiger Gamer. Nur ab und zu. Shooter (Payday The Heist) Spiele ich vielleicht 5 h im Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

